# BF Grant December Hunt



## chilidawg (Nov 23, 2015)

There will be 3 of us at this hunt and we will be camping off of Hearnsville Rd. Who else is headed down for this one?


----------



## Whit90 (Nov 24, 2015)

chilidawg said:


> There will be 3 of us at this hunt and we will be camping off of Hearnsville Rd. Who else is headed down for this one?



ill be there


----------



## lymedestroyer (Nov 30, 2015)

Ill be there with 2 more


----------



## Whit90 (Dec 3, 2015)

Y'all seen anything? I've seen one little three pointer. Lots of shots this afternoon.


----------



## Whit90 (Dec 10, 2015)

any luck? all I saw was a three pointer and three fawns


----------

